# اخبار و اعلانات > اعلانات سایت > خبر: حمایت از کودکان سرطانی، در آستانه عید نوروز، با خرید تیشرت های برنامه نویس

## Keramatifar

در آستانه سال نو، برای حمایت از کودکان سرطانی تصمیم گرفتیم تی شرت هایی  با کیفیت خوب و طرح های مختلف برنامه نویسی را از طریق سایت keramatifar.ir  به فروش بگذاریم
عواید حاصل از فروش این تی شرت ها به انجمن های حمایت از کودکان سرطانی تعلق خواهد گرفت
*کیفیت تیشرت ها** :*
معمولا چاپ بر روی تیشرت هایی انجام میشود که بیشتر مواد تشکیل دهنده آن  پلاستیکی است، جنس این تیشرت ها که به دست شما میرسد ۸۹% پنبه و  فقط ۱۱% پلی استر است که در مقایسه با سایر تیشرت ها کیفیت بسیار خوبی  دارد . فرآیند چاپ نیز با بهترین کیفیت صورت میگیرد طوری که در صورت شسته  شدن هیچ مشکلی برای آن بوجود نخواهد آمد .
*هدیه ما به دوستان برای فروش اول* 
 به دوستان عزیز که اولین خرید ها را انجام دهند یک هدیه نیز  داده میشود .اما این هدیه چیست ؟ متن پشت تیشرت را برای شما رایگان چاپ  خواهیم کرد . البته انتخابی است میتوانید حالت بدون متن را انتخاب کنید و  یا متن مورد نظر را برای ما ارسال کنید .


* تیشرت ها در 3 سایز Medium, Large, XLarge موجود می باشد*
*
برای مشاهده تی شرت ها و سفارش با این آدرس مراجعه کنید
*

----------

